# Craftsman drill press ???



## wksmith27 (Jun 14, 2009)

I bought a portable drill press at an estate sale made by Craftsman it doesn't have a model # on it.I was wondering if anyone knows what model # is the only numbers are a casting number on the bottom of the base 178/01 and on the brace where you hook the drill is a part number 117010126.None of my drills line up with the chuck inline with the drill plate.I'm wondering if it is a drill press are some other dremel type tool.Any info would be appreciated,I'm glad I found this forum seems to be a lot of knowledge on my favorite hobby woodworking.I hope I can contribute to the forum.Thanks,Keith


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Keith,
I can't help with a model number, but it looks like something you would strap a hand drill to, converting it into a drill press.


----------



## wksmith27 (Jun 14, 2009)

THanks George,I see you live in Ft Worth I'm in Stephenville 70 miles sothwest of you.It is a Craftsman Universal 3/8 & 1/2" Drill Press found the mod.# 25923.Also found one on ebay $9.99 opening bid never opened.Thanks for your reply.Keith


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not sure it's meant to be a drill press. There really isn't a way to attach a drill.
Looks more like a reloading fixture, but it's iffy at that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, this is one of several designs that were sold to allow owners to clamp a hand drill in place for more accuracy. While they are better than free hand drilling I would opt for one of the drill press counter top models from Sears or HF. These little 8" presses do a nice job for as little as $40 on sale.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Mike, this is one of several designs that were sold to allow owners to clamp a hand drill in place for more accuracy. While they are better than free hand drilling I would opt for one of the drill press counter top models from Sears or HF. These little 8" presses do a nice job for as little as $40 on sale.



Mike,

I agree 100%. I bought one of those lesser expensive hand drill clamps and never used it.

I bought a Ryobi bench mounted drill press and think it is great - made a plywood table and bought an attachment that converts it into a spindle sander.


piricdesign.com.au - Wasp Sander Product info


James


----------

